# Guys Need Advice Now!!! 11/2/04 1:20 Pm



## kutch (Sep 22, 2004)

An 98 M3 just showed up at the local dealer with 89000 miles, silver w/ blk interior. The previous owner was in the local chapter (CCA) and bought a new 330xi. I know the car durning his ownership was never tracked raced anything other than a daily driver. Right now I've got a 98 328is...Is 40 or so HP really worth the money??? They want 18K for the M, I still owe a few grand on mine but I've also installed alot of OE M components...

I do not track my car either, its a daily driver 60 miles a day!

What would you do?? This car I believe is not going to sit the week, It looks that good...

-kutch

[email protected]


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

M3s are easy to come by now, for less than $18k and with fewer miles. Unless the previous owner has fixed a lot of stuff, you're looking at thousands of dollars of repairs (ball joints, shock mounts, bearings, control arms, the list goes on for a 90k E36).

I don't find the E36 M3 drives different enough from my modded 325i to be worth the big hit. I wouldn't upgrade from a 328is if I were you. It'll probably cost you like $10k or more, especially counting all the maintenance that car will probably need.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

I would personally would be leary of buying a used car in excess of 60,000 miles. The car is now out of warranty. Regardless of whether it has been a low maintenance car, at this point things to start to wear out and they will have to be replaced. It is bad enough to own the car out right and have to incur some these expenses but to have to make payments at same the same time would really bother me. I am not sure what kind of down payment you had it mind but the car payments could be in excess of $300/month on a 48 month loan. You probably also need to check on insurance. You also mention that you will use the car to commute 60 miles a day, so it sounds like you will putting 18-20k miles a year on the car and that will make some of those expense add up in hurry, such as tires. Those performace tire will have to replace about every 20k miles at $250 or more each. Anyways those are my 2 cents.


----------

